

Show HN: Introducing Spreaker Studio for iOS - roccozanni
https://www.spreaker.com/ios-studio?ref=hackernews

======
pracucci
I'm a Spreaker engineer. Developing Spreaker Studio (for iOS and Android) took
a great effort, but we're actually pretty satisfied with it.

It's basically a broadcasting studio on your mobile device: you can record or
broadcast LIVE audio, mixing your voice, music, sound effects and playlist
(iPad / tablet only). You can also chat with your listeners and get detailed
analytics, including geolocation and demographics charts.

If you've a couple of minutes, give it a try and leave your feedback. Thanks!

~~~
ilmerovingio
Very cool app!

------
alexanderfortin
I like it, A LOT! Great job

------
manuele
This looks great!

------
gvarisco
great work!

------
tonics
great app!

------
dral3x
Amazing app !

